# rodbaston



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

ok does anyone know what time this starts?
and who has been before whats it like?i have only ever been to doncaster so is it bigger/what sort of reps do people sell(i know you wont have exact lists lol)?
: victory:


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

no idea what the shows like as i have never been a single one but the college is nice.not very big though.i used to go there


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Usually starts at 10.00. Dont know how big doncaster is, but 100+ tables booked this year at Rodbaston. No idea who is taking what.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

last year the Rodbaston show was better than either of the Donny ones ,
in my opinion.

More animals and a wider variety

regards

John


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

same as Donny in my opinion just in a different place. Seemed to be the same people selling at both.:grin1:


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

I agree some of the sellers are the same. But by this time of year they have made up their mind about their hold backs and there is some good stuff on offer. Better than Donny the last couple of years in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

members only though :-x


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Where is Rodbaston??:lol2:


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> Where is Rodbaston??:lol2:


stafford.just off the 449 of the m6


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

ok guys thanks good job i am a member now.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we're going... we even have a table booked for it  

sami


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

cool will see you there sami/mason what sort of thing will you be offering?
is there a entry fee to get in?


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Small entry fee, cant remember exactly how much.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

think it's about £2 to get in...

and we'll have a range of stuff, mostly things we have had for sale here, 

we've got some baby corns, all the leos will be there, the boscs, and anything else we get together in the mean time! 

sami


----------

